# :: GruvenParts.com - Billet Hardware for VW's and Audi's



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Billet 1.8T / 1.9TDI / 2.0 Upper Radiator Hose 4Y!*

* THIS PART IS NOW IN STOCK !!! *

GruvenParts.com is proud to announce the release of our new *BILLET VW/Audi 1.8T / 1.9T / 2.0 Upper Radiator Hose 4Y Pipe * to replace the OEM Audi/VW plastic 4Y P/N 1J0-121-087C (1J0121087C) 

This part is found in OEM upper radiator hose P/N’s 

1J0-122-101BL (1J0122101BL), 
1J0-122-101R (1J0122101R), 
1J0-122-101A (1J0122101A), 
1J0-122-101B (1J0122101B), 
8NO-122-101A (8NO122101A), 
8N0-122-101B (8NO122101B) 

with no thermo switch.

The flimsy plastic OEM 4Y junction located in the upper radiator hose quickly dries out and becomes super brittle. If you look at it wrong, it will snap and leave you stranded. Or worse, turn your high dollar motor into an overheated paperweight. Our *BILLET ALUMINUM* version is made from CNC'd 6061-T651 aircraft grade aluminum. Our version is also machined to accept ORB (o-ring boss) to Nipple as well as -AN to ORB fittings for each of the 4 ports. This will allow owners to use the factory hoses, or switch to complete -AN hoses for the holy grail of all cooling systems! Each fitting is supplied with the appropriate viton O-ring on the ORB end. The ports are sized as follows :

Upper (reservoir return) : -4AN
Lower (oil cooler outlet) : -8AN
Left /Right Main Radiator outlets : -16AN 

Customers may choose to order this part as the main body only (with no fittings), OR, with ORB to Nipple adapters pre-installed in each port. Please note the parts will be shipped unassembled - you can use a pair of channel locks with tape or other insulation to tighten down the fittings.

* This Part Fits* :
VW Golf/Jetta/New Beetle with 1.8T / 1.9TDI, 2.0 1999-2012 with upper radiator hose with 4Y adapter P/N 1J0-121-087C (1J0121087C) 

Audi TT 1.8T 2000-2006 with upper radiator hose with 4Y adapter P/N 1J0-121-087C (1J0121087C) 

Applicable Engine Types :
AEG, AVH, AZG, AWG, AWW, AVH, BEV, AWP, BEW, “CND” + BEW, ALH, ATC, AWP, AMU

Please *READ THE SPECIAL NOTES !!*

*** SPECIAL NOTE REGARDING FITTINGS ** *
The fittings and ports are machined by GruvenParts.com specifically to fit the vehicle radiator hose. They match the OEM length and diameter, and thus will not cause the fitting to kink the OEM hoses. The ports adhere to the SAE specifications in all regards with the exception of length, which has been shortened. This was necessary due to the tight space constraints, which this part fits into. 

This means that customers wanting to utilize -AN hoses rather than the OEM rubber hoses will need to use -AN to ORB adapters, in which the ORB side has been shortened to fit correctly into this machined part. 

GruvenParts.com will supply ORB to nipple adapters initially. We can also make the 
-AN to ORB adapters for this part if 10 people request them. You could also take a standard -AN to ORB adapter and machine the ORB end slightly to accommodate the shorter port on this part.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* Billet VW/Audi VR6/V6/V8 Oil Filter Housings ! *

* Precision Machined Aluminum Oil Filter Housings For VW And Audi VR6/V6/V8 Engines !*


This one was worth the wait, folks! Never, but *NEVER break a flimsy plastic oil filter housing again*. Or deal with the unsightly leaks created by the cheaply made (yet expensive) plastic OEM housing cracking and deflecting. We made this one the way VW and Audi should have – from A SOLID BLOCK OF ALUMINUM, by God!


First, we start with a massive chunk of *Aircraft Grade 6061-T6511 Aluminum*. The section is delicately placed on one of our special CNC machining centers and precision cut to EXACTLY match the OEM plastic housing. The metal gods (well, in this case, one of our highly talented CNC programmers) has programmed elaborate steps for the very time consuming and expensive operation of profiling the special buttress threads into the housing using the exact DIN spec thread cutting tool required for a perfect seal. It simply doesn’t get better than this!

We also provide a *proper threaded drain plug* of the same size as your oil pan plug (use just 1 19mm socket for both!). Rather than some useless internal soft hex plug which easily strips, ours is a genuine Audi plug made from steel with an honest 19mm external hex. The plug comes with a contained sealing washer as well. And yes, we also provide *USEABLE 36mm hex flats* so you can easily remove the housing with a standard 36mm socket. Imagine that : You can simply drain the housing using its proper drain plug bolt that wont round off, and remove the housing using a proper 36mm socket that also wont round off. This could possibly make changing your oil fun again!


This product is intended to replace VW/Audi Part Numbers 021-115-433A (021115433A) and 021-115-433B (021115433B) housings. Please check the OEM part number of your oil filter housing before ordering. You can do this easily by calling your dealer and giving them your VIN #. It will fit the following vehicles :



VW Corrado (1992-1995 w/AAA VR6 engine) 
VW Golf and Jetta/Wagon (1993-2006 w/AAA and AFP VR6 engines) 
VW Passat (1992-1997 w/AAA VR6 engine) 
VW Touareg (2003-2007 w/3.2 and 3.6 V6 engines)
VW Eurovan (1996-2004 w/AES V6 engine) 

Audi A8/S8 (2000-2003 w/4.2L AUX V8 engine)
Audi Q7 (2007-2009 w/3.6L BHK V6 engine) 

*Special Note At The End :*

Use oil filter part number 021-115-562 (021115562) or equivalent with our metal housing. If your parts department requires a vehicle type, tell them “1995 VW Golf GTI VR6”. This is the older, vastly superior cartridge filter with the metal end caps. VW, in their infinite cost savings wisdom, superseded it with a cheaper, cardboard end filter (021-115-562A). Please make sure to order filter 021-115-562 oil filter (or equivalent) as it is the superior filter for these engines, and will fit correctly with this housing. You can buy it from us using the drop down menu on the product page, or at any dealer or trusted auto parts store.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Billet MKIV Upper Radiator Hose 4Y!*

*In Stock, Ready to Ship !!* 

GruvenParts.com is proud to release our new *BILLET MKIV VR6 12V Upper Radiator Hose 4Y Pipe * to replace the junk plastic 4Y pipe found in OEM upper radiator hose P/N 1J0-122-101AP (1J0122101AP) and 1J0-121-087J (1J0121087J)

* Fits* :
All MKIV Golf/Jetta VR6 12V engines (upper radiator hose P/N 1J0-122-101AP (1J0122101AP) and 1J0-121-087J (1J0121087J)


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*SPC 81350 Audi B5, B6, B7, C5, and VW B5 Adjustable Front Control Arms!*

**** GROUP BUY PRICING --- SET OF 4 --- LIMITED AVAILABILITY ****

As many of you have found out, when lowering your suspension, camber and toe become misaligned which leads to expensive tire wear and poor handling. Since the OEM has made no provisions for lowering the vehicle, there is no adjustment that can be made to bring the wheels back into alignment on a lowered vehicle. 

SPC has released this *Set of 4* adjustable front upper control arms which will allow +/- 1.5 degrees Camber and/or Caster change for these vehicles. These arms directly replace factory fixed-length arms, allowing easy adjustments after installation. Engineered for both street and track use, forged 6061-T6 aluminum ends with large 18mm threaded adjuster links assure this is the strongest kit available. Maintenance free ball joints and bushings provide factory ride, handling, and NVH performance.

Click here to see the installation video : 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HXG2BcVceAg

These come as a *SET OF 4* and fit the following models :
Audi A4/S4/RS4 – 1996-2008 (B5, B6, B7, C5)
Audi A6/RS6 (incl. AllRoad) - 1998-2004
VW Passat - 1998-2005

This product is SPC 81350 and replaces OEM Part Numbers 8E0-407-505C, 8E0-407-505A, 8E0-407-506C, 8E0-407-506A, 8E0-407-509C, 8E0-407-509A, 8E0-407-510A (and possibly others). (8E0407505C, 8E0407505A, 8E0407506C, 8E0407506A, 8E0407509C, 8E0407509A, 8E0407510A)


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*02A Billet Stainless Steel Short Shifter Bracket*

Replace the weak plastic link in your cable shift mechanism with this one *made from Aerospace grade, hardened stainless steel.* Reduces side/side shift throw by 35%! This part replaces OEM P/N 1J0-711-256 (1J0711256) common to most 02A cable shift MK3, MK4 Jettas, Golfs, TDI’s, Beetles, Passats, and Corrado VR6.

Replaces OEM P/N 1J0-711-256 (1J0711256) 


*Stainless FWD/AFT Steel Shift Cable Repair Block*

GruvenParts.com is proud to release this solid stainless fwd/aft cable shift repair block for cable shift VW vehicles. This part will quickly replace the weak forward end of the factory fwd/aft shift cable P/N 1H0711265 (1HO-711-265) where it connects to the transmission linkage. There is no need to source an entire shift cable mechanism (which is very hard to find, and also quite pricey) in the event of a broken fwd/aft shift cable. And if your cable is not yet broken, throw 1 of these in the glove box and be prepared for the inevitable! 

This repair block repairs the FWD/AFT cable P/N 1H0711265 (1HO-711-265) common to most 02A cable shift MK3, MK4 Jettas, Golfs, TDI’s, Beetles, Passats, and Corrado VR6.


*Stainless SIDE/SIDE Steel Shift Cable Repair Block*

GruvenParts.com now also has solid stainless side/side cable shift repair blocks for cable shift VW vehicles. Once again, there is no need to source an entire shift cable mechanism (which is very hard to find, and also quite pricey) in the event of a broken shift cable. And if your cable is not yet broken, throw 1 of these in the glove box and be prepared for the inevitable! 

Add some indestructible hardware to the factory cable shift mechanism where it needs it most! Buy these parts together and save!!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* NOW IN STOCK !!*


*BPY Engine Upper Rad Hose Billet 4Y Fitting!*

*GruvenParts.com is happy to release our Billet Upper Radiator Hose 4Y Coolant Fittings for VW Golf/Jetta/Passat/EOS and Audi TT/A3 with BPY Engine -- P/N 1K0-121-087H (1K0121087H). *

The OEM plastic 4Y connector used in the upper radiator hose is prone to cracking and leaking which often results in a rapid loss of coolant which can permanently damage your motor. 

The GruvenParts.com billet 4Y Pipe is machined from *Aircraft Grade 6061-T651 Aluminum*, professionally TIG welded, and then pressure checked by our licensed welders. This one will permanently stop the nonsense caused by the VW/Audi cheap plastic coolant fitting.

This billet 4Y Pipe is intended to replace the plastic 4Y fitting OEM P/N 1K0-121-087H (1K0121087H) found in the upper radiator hose of the BPY Engine Code VW's and Audis :
*
VW EOS – 07-11
VW Jetta – 05-10
VW Golf – 06-12
VW Passat – 06-08

Audi A3 – 05-12
Audi TT – 07-12
*

*IN STOCK NOW!!*


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*E-X-T-R-E-M-E-L-Y LIMITED TIME PRICE : $339.99 FOR SET OF 4.*

Only until the inventory is gone, dont expect this price for much longer, we are merely getting rid of OEM samples used for engineering (never installed, never even taken out of the box). Brand new condition.

Get them now, you wont find a better price anywhere.






GruvenParts.com said:


> *SPC 81350 Audi B5, B6, B7, C5, and VW B5 Adjustable Front Control Arms!*
> 
> **** GROUP BUY PRICING --- SET OF 4 --- LIMITED AVAILABILITY ****
> 
> ...


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*2.0T FSI BPY Billet Crank Pulley Pre-Buy*

GruvenParts is happy to announce the Pre-Buy page for the 2.0T FSI billet lightweight crank pulleys!

This billet crank pulley will *reduce the rotating mass by approximately 2.4 lbs (1133 grams) *and makes an excellent addition to our other 2.0T FSI engine pulleys  (click here for more info on those). 

The crank pulley is machined from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum on one of our precision HAAS CNC mill lathes to a run out of less than .001". The pulley includes the factory timing marks and exactly replicates the OEM pulley geometry (NOT under-drive).

We will begin manufacturing these once we have 10 pre-orders, so get on the list now by ordering in advance.

This part replaces OEM P/N 06F-105-243H (06F105243H), 06F-105-243J(06F105243J) VW and Audi Crank Pulleys and fits the following vehicles :

Volkswagen EOS, Golf, GTI, Jetta, and Passat with the BPY Engine Code 2.0T FSI motor.

Audi A3 and A4 with BPY Engine code 2.0T FSI motor. 

*Pre-Release Notes -- Please Read Carefully*
This is a Pre-Release. Once we receive 10 paid orders, we will manufacture this part. The lead time to manufacture is 3 weeks once we receive the 10th order. If we do not ever get to 10 orders in a timely manner, we will refund all existing orders. You can check the status of the Pre-Order by calling or emailing us anytime.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* Corrado Billet Hood Cable Clip*

The Corrado hood release cable clip (mounted to the hood pull bracket near the drivers left knee) is notorious for breaking at the worst possible time -- when you need to open the hood. 

Rather than using a cheap stamped version which will break again in short order, *our version is precision CNC'd from a solid chunk of aerospace grade billet aluminum* and installs in minutes. No need for the time consuming task of removing the ENTIRE cable, this one slips right onto the hood pull bracket and locks in with all supplied fasteners included. VW doesnt even sell the hood clip anymore, but even if you found 1 it would be a waste of time to remove the entire hood cable to put it on, as it would break again in short order. Skip the cobbled together mystery versions floating around as well, ours is designed right! We LOVE Corrado so we're happy to reincarnate it’s parts from CNC'd billet. 

Fits ALL Corrado and replaces Clip P/N 535-823-567 (535823567) that installs on cable P/N 536-823-531 (536823531)


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*SPC 81350 Audi B5, B6, B7, C5, and VW B5 Adjustable Front Control Arms!*

**** GROUP BUY PRICING IS IN EFFECT --- SET OF 4 --- LIMITED AVAILABILITY ****

As many of you have found out, when lowering your suspension, camber and toe become misaligned which leads to expensive tire wear and poor handling. Since the OEM has made no provisions for lowering the vehicle, there is no adjustment that can be made to bring the wheels back into alignment on a lowered vehicle. 

SPC has released this *Set of 4* adjustable front upper control arms which will allow +/- 1.5 degrees Camber and/or Caster change for these vehicles. These arms directly replace factory fixed-length arms, allowing easy adjustments after installation. Engineered for both street and track use, forged 6061-T6 aluminum ends with large 18mm threaded adjuster links assure this is the strongest kit available. Maintenance free ball joints and bushings provide factory ride, handling, and NVH performance.

Click here to see the installation video : 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HXG2BcVceAg

These come as a *SET OF 4* and fit the following models :
Audi A4/S4/RS4 – 1996-2008 (B5, B6, B7, C5)
Audi A6/RS6 (incl. AllRoad) - 1998-2004
VW Passat - 1998-2005

This product is SPC 81350 and replaces OEM Part Numbers 8E0-407-505C, 8E0-407-505A, 8E0-407-506C, 8E0-407-506A, 8E0-407-509C, 8E0-407-509A, 8E0-407-510A (and possibly others). (8E0407505C, 8E0407505A, 8E0407506C, 8E0407506A, 8E0407509C, 8E0407509A, 8E0407510A)


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *


* Audi/VW 4.2 V8 Intake Manifold Pivot Levers ! *

*GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms and Pivot Levers : Warranted for Life !*

Got a 4.2L V8 Audi or VW ? Then you had better check your intake manifold actuator arms Audi/VW P/N 077-198-327A (077198327A) and the corresponding Manifold Pivot Levers ! The OEM plastic versions quickly break, leaving your intake manifold rod stuck which causes poor idle, drivability, loss of power, and poor fuel mileage. This is a very common problem on the Audi/VW 4.2L V8, an otherwise great engine. The dealer will only sell you a repair kit for the linkage arms at nearly $400, and each repair kit only comes with 1 of each length linkage arm. If your vehicle has 2 broken linkage arms, you would need to buy 2 dealer repair kits (cost nearly $800)! If you need a pivot lever, you are really out of luck, as the dealer will only sell you an entire intake manifold at a cost of several thousand dollars !

Our *Billet* intake manifold arms and pivot levers are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum with the linkages containing specially machined black Delrin inserts to provide a perfect fit to the actuator balls. *These parts are warranted for life!*

Dont go to the VW/Audi dealer and pay big bucks for the new actuator kit or entire new manifold when all you need are these parts (the actuators themselves rarely fail). And DONT pay that kind of money for another set of plastic arms and levers that will break again in quick order.

Go with GruvenParts.com and NEVER WORRY ABOUT THIS AGAIN !

The billet linkage arms fit the following vehicles:

2004-2007 VW Phaeton V8
2003+ VW Touareg V8
2002-2004 Audi A6/Avant
1998-2004 Audi A6/S6 Quattro
2000+ Audi A8/S8 Quattro

Replaces OEM P/N 077198327A (077-198-327A)

The billet pivot levers fit the following vehicles :

VW Touareg 
VW Phaeton 
Audi A6, S6 
Audi A8, S8, A8L 
(and many other models - take a look at your engine and see if it is the same as this part) 

These fit the following intake manifolds (and likely many others) : 
077-133-185BK (077133185BK) 
077-133-185BD (077133185BD) 
077-133-185BN (077133185BN) 
077-133-185BG (077133185G) 
077-133-185M (077133185M) 
077-133-185AM (077133185AM) 
077-133-185BA (077133185BA) 
077-133-185AT (077133185AT) 
079-133-185AF (079133185AF) 
079-133-185AB (079133185AB) 
077198327A (Manifold Repair Kit)


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* GruvenParts.com VW Golf/Jetta and Audi TT 1.8T Coolant Fitting P/N 1J0-122-109AQ *

* NOW IN STOCK !!! *

Here is another one you guys wanted and we delivered on our promise to make it !

GruvenParts.com is pleased to announce the release of our MKIV VW Golf/Jetta 1.8T and Audi TT MK1 1.8T Billet Y Pipe made from aircraft grade stainless steel to replace the cheap plastic OEM fitting found on hose P/N 1J0-122-109AQ. 

The OEM plastic Y connector used in this hose has an important task : it connects the coolant reservoir outlet to the turbocharger, with a 3rd connection for the inlet coolant supply. However, due to its location near the turbocharger and hot exhaust manifold, the plastic fitting within the hose quickly dries out and snaps. Just because its a small fitting doesn't mean it wont cause big problems. When it breaks, your engine will experience rapid loss of coolant which can turn your screaming 1.8T into a paperweight.

The GruvenParts.com billet 1.8T Y Pipe is machined from *Aircraft grade stainless steel*, precision bent on a CNC tube bender, then precision welded and pressure tested. You could park the car on this one and it will not break !

This billet 1.8T Y Pipe is intended to replace the plastic Y fitting in hose OEM P/N 1J0-122-109AQ on the following vehicles :

All VW Golf/Jetta 1.8T
All Audi TT MK1 1.8T

Please check your OEM P/N to ensure your vehicle uses P/N 1J0-122-109AQ (1J0122109AQ) before ordering.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Billet VR6 Crack Pipes for ALL VR6 Engines Corrado thru R32!*

*MACHINED FROM 6061-T651 ALUMINUM TO EXACTLY MATCH OEM PIPE DIMENSIONS - OURS DOES NOT COME WITH CHEAP THIN WALLED TAPPED FITTINGS LIKE OTHER LESSER PIPES !! *

12V and 24V VR6 Coolant Pipes aka Crack Pipes

GruvenParts.com was the 1st to build this part and it’s what started us off! We manufacture this pipe EXACTLY to match the OEM part shape so there is NEVER a fitment issue. Be careful when considering other billet pipes which do not match the exact shape of the OEM pipe. The fitment of this part is tricky and the shape MUST BE IDENTICAL to the OEM part to ensure correct alignment between the water pump and thermo housing. 

If you have a billet crack pipe in your VR6, chances are it was made by us. Hand crafted in our Aerospace shop using O-rings from the Boeing 777, proven by many hours of track time, it's the highest quality crack pipe you can buy. It's on all of our track cars and has withstood countless hours of track abuse! Our pipe has a modular design which allows you to plug the oil cooler feed line with a ¼ NPT plug if installing an external oil cooler. Ours can also be ordered with a chrome plated drain valve for quick and clean coolant flushes. The pipe can also be ordered with a brilliant chrome finish for those seeking the ultimate engine bay bling!

If you dont want to do this job again, buy the *LIFETIME WARRANTED* GruvenParts.com billet CrackPipe ! 

*Make sure to see our website for the complete installation DIY*

The 12V version replaces OEM p/n 021-121-050C (021121050C) found in 12V VR6 : VW Corrado, Golf, Jetta, Passat, and Eurovan. 
The 24V version replaces OEM p/n 022-121-050 (022121050) found in 24V VR6 : VW R32, Golf, Jetta, Eurovan, EOS, Audi : 3.2L V6 TT and A3


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms*

Click on the picture to visit our product page for up to date pricing info.

*NOW CHOOSE POLY-BUSHINGS OR SPHERICAL ROD ENDS !! *

Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. 

The GruvenParts adjustable control arms allow for complete rear wheel alignment and feature the following : 

Choose from a zero deflection high radial load PTFE lined heim joint with protective dust boots preinstalled over specially machined bushings. The fit of the boot over the heim and bushings is nearly water tight! 

*OR* 

A poly bushing end with a heat treated 4340 forged chromoly housing, grease fitting, zinc plated steel sleeves, and race grade greaseable black polyurethane bushings 

You decide which set up you want ! The zero deflection spherical heims are suited for serious track abuse while the poly bushing ends are better suited for daily drivers. 

All control arms feature the following :

Super strong, heat treated 4340 aircraft grade chromoly rod and ¼” thick U-Joints with machined, internally lubricated (molybdenum disulfide) threads. No weak aluminum is used for these parts (aluminum threads wont hold up). 

Distinct proper wrench adjustment flats machined into the bars which allow for 2” of length adjustment while on the car. There is no knurled hand adjustment nonsense here, ours are simple to adjust. 

Thick, durable powder coat finish (and zinc plating on the poly bushing ends) in your choice of high gloss black or Bilstein jazz blue. Please don’t adjust these with weight on the rear axle, and don’t use channel locks that could mar even a hard coat chrome plate.

Made right here in Atlanta, Georgia by our FAA approved commercial aviation machine shop working on state of the art CNC mills and lathes. You wont find many shops working at our level, and you wont find higher quality anywhere !

*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces P/N 1J0-505-323L (1J0505323L) and 1J0-505-323N (1J0505323N).

*Want further discounts and more great products from GruvenParts.com? * Read on!


* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Sway Bar End Linkages*

Got a lowered TT, R32, or A3 ? Then you need to be able to adjust your rear stabilizer bar end links to ensure the linkages ride perpendicular to the swaybar and correct the less than ideal handling typical of lowered set ups. The factory set up does not provide any adjustability in the swaybar end links but GruvenParts.com has you covered! 

Our adjustable end links are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum hex and feature 2 full inches of adjustment ON THE CAR. This makes for very quick and easy length adjustment on both the top and bottom of the linkage to completely fine tune just about any suspension set up. Our linkages utilize high quality greaseable heim joints for many years of smooth and quiet operation. While we recommend using our fully adjustable rear control arms, you can install these end links without them. The main body is show quality powder coated jazz blue or gloss black to match our control arms, and like all of our parts they are made right here in Atlanta, Georgia by our FAA approved commercial jet aviation machine shop on state of the art HAAS mills and lathes. You wont find higher quality anywhere! 

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces OEM linkage P/N 1J0-505-466B (1J0505466B). 

Please note : This product is sold in sets of 2 (1 for each side) and includes all required spacers and the upper bolt/lock nut. Re-use existing lower bolt


* TT/R32 OEM Headlight Leveling Adapter Bracket*

TT / R32 Headlight Leveling Adapter Bracket 

Our headlight leveling adapter bracket is neoprene covered and comes with a rubber backing plate to securely attach the OEM headlight leveling arm to the GruvenParts.com adjustable rear control arms. The bracket is fully isolated from vibration and scratches and protects the beautiful powder coated finish on our adjustable rear control arms. Includes U bracket, nuts, and rubber backing plate - ALL hardware needed to quickly and simply attach your OEM headlight leveling arm. May require slight trimming of the neoprene wrap over the U-bolt with a sharp blade. 

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant equipped with a headlight leveling system and the GruvenParts.com rear adjustable control arms.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Cyber Monday coupon Code : Gruven*

10% off 

www.GruvenParts.com 

all day !!



:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* BLOW OUT PRICING NOW IN EFFECT ON THESE PRODUCTS !!! *


* MK4 Golf / Jetta / Wagon Billet Hood Pulls ! *

We've been around VW's long enough to know that Murphy is a mother***! Therefore, we have crafted these billet MK4 Golf / Jetta / R32 / Wagon hood pulls from a solid blocks of aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum using 1 of our 5 axis CNC's. Its an exact replica of the OEM part, except made the way VW should of done it - from billet! Forget about the Pray and Pull theory, you're not breaking this one! Includes nut/bolt for the simple installation.

These billet hood pulls replace VW P/N 1J5-823-593C (1J5823593C) for MK4 Jetta / Wagon and VW P/N 1J0-823-593C (1J0823593C) for MK4 Golf / R32



* GruvenParts.com VW Golf/Jetta and Audi TT 1.8T Coolant Fitting P/N 1J0-122-109AQ *

* NOW IN STOCK !!! *

Here is another one you guys wanted and we delivered on our promise to make it !

GruvenParts.com is pleased to announce the release of our MKIV VW Golf/Jetta 1.8T and Audi TT MK1 1.8T Billet Y Pipe made from aircraft grade stainless steel to replace the cheap plastic OEM fitting found on hose P/N 1J0-122-109AQ. 

The OEM plastic Y connector used in this hose has an important task : it connects the coolant reservoir outlet to the turbocharger, with a 3rd connection for the inlet coolant supply. However, due to its location near the turbocharger and hot exhaust manifold, the plastic fitting within the hose quickly dries out and snaps. Just because its a small fitting doesn't mean it wont cause big problems. When it breaks, your engine will experience rapid loss of coolant which can turn your screaming 1.8T into a paperweight.

The GruvenParts.com billet 1.8T Y Pipe is machined from *Aircraft grade stainless steel*, precision bent on a CNC tube bender, then precision welded and pressure tested. You could park the car on this one and it will not break !

This billet 1.8T Y Pipe is intended to replace the plastic Y fitting in hose OEM P/N 1J0-122-109AQ on the following vehicles :

All VW Golf/Jetta 1.8T
All Audi TT MK1 1.8T

Please check your OEM P/N to ensure your vehicle uses P/N 1J0-122-109AQ (1J0122109AQ) before ordering.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

Saturday Morning Bump!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

Happy Monday Billet Bump!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* MK4 R32 / MK1 Audi TT Stainless High Flow Cat Pipes ! *

GruvenParts.com is proud to release this *304 Stainless* high flow cat pipe for the *VW MKIV R32 and MK1 Audi TT *with the 3.2L VR6 motor. This high flow cat pipe comes ready to install and bolts directly to the OEM down pipe. This pipe increases torque and horsepower in the mid and high range of the powerband by eliminating the restrictive factory cat pipe. This part is intended to replace OEM P/N 1J1-131-701-JX (1J1131701JX).

This pipe is precision mandrel bent from T304L stainless steel so it has no crimps and will not rust. The twin pipes are 2" diameter and are merged with a 2.5" single outflow pipe with smooth transitions for free flowing exhaust pulses. This pipe comes as shown with 2 brand *new Magnaflow cats* , 2 OEM gaskets, and all installation hardware. And, its made right here in the USA !

*This pipe fits all Audi TT MK1 w/3.2L VR6 motor as well as VW MKIV R32*

This part is intended to replace OEM P/N 1J1-131-701-JX (1J1131701JX).


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*SPC 81350 Audi B5, B6, B7, C5, and VW B5 Adjustable Front Control Arms!*

**** GROUP BUY PRICING IS IN EFFECT --- SET OF 4 --- LIMITED AVAILABILITY ****

As many of you have found out, when lowering your suspension, camber and toe become misaligned which leads to expensive tire wear and poor handling. Since the OEM has made no provisions for lowering the vehicle, there is no adjustment that can be made to bring the wheels back into alignment on a lowered vehicle. 

SPC has released this *Set of 4* adjustable front upper control arms which will allow +/- 1.5 degrees Camber and/or Caster change for these vehicles. These arms directly replace factory fixed-length arms, allowing easy adjustments after installation. Engineered for both street and track use, forged 6061-T6 aluminum ends with large 18mm threaded adjuster links assure this is the strongest kit available. Maintenance free ball joints and bushings provide factory ride, handling, and NVH performance.

Click here to see the installation video : 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HXG2BcVceAg

These come as a *SET OF 4* and fit the following models :
Audi A4/S4/RS4 – 1996-2008 (B5, B6, B7, C5)
Audi A6/RS6 (incl. AllRoad) - 1998-2004
VW Passat - 1998-2005

This product is SPC 81350 and replaces OEM Part Numbers 8E0-407-505C, 8E0-407-505A, 8E0-407-506C, 8E0-407-506A, 8E0-407-509C, 8E0-407-509A, 8E0-407-510A (and possibly others). (8E0407505C, 8E0407505A, 8E0407506C, 8E0407506A, 8E0407509C, 8E0407509A, 8E0407510A)


----------

